# rtorrent new config file and syntax



## NapoleonWils0n (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi All

rtorrent has a new config file with a new syntax
So it won't work with your old rtorrent config file and you need to update your config

The new rtorrent sample config file is located here: 

/usr/local/share/examples/rtorrent/rtorrent.rc

backup your existing rtorrent.rc file

`mv ~/.rtorrent.rc{,.bak}`

Copy the new rottent.rc to your home directory

`cp /usr/local/share/examples/rtorrent/rtorrent.rc ~/.rtorrent.rc`

Then you use something like meld to view the difference between your old config and the new config file and copy your settings across


----------

